# New Brother on the block.



## Dale Forse (Nov 18, 2011)

Just a little line to say Hello. Im a member from Bridge City Tx Lodge1345 AFAM. Currently traveling working construction.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 18, 2011)

Welcome to Masons of Texas!


----------



## Benton (Nov 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 21, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## choppersteve03 (Nov 21, 2011)

welcome brother


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------

